# [SOLVED] BSOD with no dump file.



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

First off I shall start with my computer specs:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz
Motherboard: Asus Striker Extreme
Memory: 4GB DDR2 Corsair Dominator Series
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD 5770
HDD: Dual striped WD Raptor 74gb 10,000RPM
Case: Antec 900 with Zalman heatsink
Additional: Creative Soundblaster Xtreme music PCI sound card
Operating System: Windows 7 Professional 32bit

I know a fair amount about computers and managing them, but before I go and spend loads of money I would like to run this problem by others.

While gaming and watching movies I continue to encounter BSOD that says nothing but "Hardware device has failed. Please contact your hardware manufacturer"

Typically upon recovering from a BSOD I would decode a dmp file which my computer has recorded, but for some reason my computer is not recording any dump files at all. I have adjusted the dump settings from small dump, to kernel dumps, and yet still nothing. I have even adjusted the directories to custom ones. The BSOD itself only says what was previously stated and nothing more. I am at a loss in finding what is causing this issue and am in dire need of some assistance if anyone has any.

These crashes do not occur while my computer is just idling. These crashes only seem to occur when: playing games, watching movies, or even just on youtube.

I do not know if this is the correct forum for this problem, but I have never had a problem with my computer recording dump files before Windows 7. I assume it may be something to do with my operating system, but again, I am at a loss.

Any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Hi,

Please follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Attach the .zip file to your next post in *this* thread.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

I have attached the requested files in this post. Hope it helps.

Thanks!


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Desperate bump. :sigh:


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Unusually desperate bump, computer has crashed at least 30 times within past 48 hours. Could seriously use help. :4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Hi - 

Let's start with the no-dump situation.

Here is checklist --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2826812-post1.html

Your system page file information, courtesy of Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) - 

```
[font=lucida console]
AllocatedBaseSize=[COLOR=Red]3326[/COLOR]
Caption=C:\pagefile.sys
CurrentUsage=162
Description=C:\pagefile.sys
InstallDate=[COLOR=red]20090925[/COLOR]010334.972400-420
Name=C:\pagefile.sys
PeakUsage=162  
[/font]
```
Per systeminfo - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Original Install Date:     [COLOR=red]7/18/2010[/COLOR], 1:55:06 PM
Total Physical Memory:     3,327 MB
[/font]
```
Page file is created during OS installation or if reset/ adjusted. WMI shows page file creation on 25 September 2009; system info shows OS installation = 18 July 2010. 

You are x86 with 4 GB RAM (2x2 GB), so 3326 MB page file is what I would expect to find. Did you upgrade from Vista to Windows 7?

I have gone through the Event Viewer logs, WERCON reports, other files and do not find a trace of a BSOD occurring. I did find *99* recorded events that WMI "detected an inconsistent system shutdown". However, such entries are then usually followed by the BSOD bugcheck info. There is none.

I don't see any references to hardware failure, either. Based on your description of BSOD screen stating nothing but ""Hardware device has failed. Please contact your hardware manufacturer", I would say that you have experienced a catastrophic hardware failure that caused the system to go down so fast that Windows 7 did not have time to record BSOD info or write a kernel memory dump.

Given apparent Windows 7 installation date of 5 weeks ago, I would wipe entire HDD and reinstall Windows 7 and see if system is stable. If the fresh install crashes in the same manner, then you are looking at hardware failure.

Wipe entire HDD with KillDisk; use Windows 7 DVD to reinstall.

KillDisk --> http://jcgriff2.com/killdisk_imgburn.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

I upgraded from Windows XP SP3 32bit when Windows 7 was released.

I have gone through the checklist for the BSOD, still nothing.

I have replaced every piece of hardware in my computer except for my psu, hard drives, and CPU. These crashes started occurring after my old 8800gtx blew up and it took SOMETHING else with it. I have been trying since then to find what it is that is bad. I already know without doing a killdisk reformat that one of my hardware pieces is gone beyond return, I am really hoping that someone can just point me in the correct direction before I spend around 800$.

If anyone is unable to do anything to point me in that direction, I will do a killdisk reformat. The only thing is that it would have to wait until next week when I have the time to do it. I will be checking this thread until then in hopes for a solution.

Thanks again, any help provided is much appreciated.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*



KeeblerElf said:


> I upgraded from Windows XP SP3 32bit when Windows 7 was released.


The installation date on 18 July 2010 was a reformat in hopes of this being a OS problem. That is why I am hesitant to reformat now. Maybe a killdisk will help it. Just clearing that up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

I would go ahead with KillDisk.

The page file creation date of September 2009 + the reinstall of Windows 7 on 18 July 2010 means that all on the HDD was not wiped. 

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Well, I have now Killdisk reformatted my computer.

Five minutes into playing a game, I have already experienced the same exact crash.

Any other ideas anyone?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Hi - 

Was a dump file produced?

Check Event Viewer - Custom Views, Admin - 
START | type *eventvwr.msc*

Reliability Monitor - 
START | *perfmon /rel*

Run Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

First two said nothing but unexpected power shutdown.

I am currently running the driver testing, will let you know if I get any minidumps or anything to that effect.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

To all intents and purposes this looks like a hardware problem. 



KeeblerElf said:


> I have replaced every piece of hardware in my computer except for my psu, hard drives, and CPU. These crashes started occurring after my old 8800gtx blew up and it took SOMETHING else with it.


What brand/model PSU are you using?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Easier than me typing, lol.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...194003&cm_re=elt500awt-_-17-194-003-_-Product


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Ah, that PSU is a potential problem. As soon as I saw that one of your graphics cards had already "blown up" I suspected the PSU (because low quality ones can cause problems like that, and the ones you are currently getting).

Replace it with one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=efqgpitgqv

or one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=efqgpitfit

and see if you still get the problems.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*



reventon said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=efqgpitgqv


Psu has been ordered, let's cross our fingers that it is the cause of all of this trouble, otherwise 20$ down the drain in shipping and returns. :sigh:


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

HOLY ******* ****! AN ACTUAL BSOD WITH DUMP INCLUDED!!

This crash was different than normal though. This BSOD occurred while restarting after the normal crash. This may be due to the driver verification that I have running. I have attached the dump files to this post seeing as I no longer have my symbols or windbg for decoding.

Also, apologies for rar format, it was most convenient.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

I am unsure what to make of this - the rest of the symptoms including lack of dump files and several crashes under high-stress situations signify hardware as the cause however these 2 dump files here were caused by a software fault. If I were you I would still replace the PSU - as I do not think this is solely a software problem.

However - you do have to update this driver.

```
[font=lucida console]
nvm62x32.sys Sat Oct 18 10:00:39 2008 (48F8FCF7) - NVIDIA Networking
[/font]
```
It is part of the nForce driver package.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_win7_32bit_15.53.html

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Aug 26 13:39:25.774 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.459
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 1000007F
Arguments 00000008 801dc000 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Aug 26 13:28:47.429 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:16.974
Probably caused by : ntkrpamp.exe ( nt!KeFlushMultipleRangeTb+c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 1000007F
Arguments 00000008 801dc000 00000000 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]
```


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

New power supply has arrived and has been installed.

My computer has already crashed within the first 5 minutes of gameplay with the new psu installed. After restart the computer has not crashed, though.

I will give the psu a few days to see what goes on, and then report back here again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Did the 1st crash post new PSU produce a dump file?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

No, it is the same exact crash with no dump file unfortunately.

I am currently away from my computer and haven't had the longest test time. I am going to test it more soon to see if it is really as bad as before.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Well, turns out the crashes are still the same.

I did, however, remove my sound card because it was being a *****, and it took a lot longer for me to crash. Unfortunately, I did still crash.

This is getting old, fast. :sigh:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

What is the history of the hardware?

Ie; How old is it? When did you start noticing problems with it?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

I have to note that with this new power supply, the crashes are fewer and farther in between. Before they were maybe once every twenty mins, now they're once every few hours.

The hardware is all fairly new. Other than the hard drives, all of the other hardware is less than 6 months old. These crashes started happening when my old graphics card exploded about six months ago. Since then I have replaced everything except my hard drives and my cpu.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Ok, now we know the problem has to be either CPU or HDD (unless one of your replacement parts is faulty).

Download *SeaTools for DOS* from here: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=720bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

Save to a USB drive and then use the BIOS to boot from the USB drive instead of the Hard Drive.

After it has detected the drive, select Basic Tests, then Long Test and let it run.

If that passes then replace your CPU (6 months - under warranty right?)


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Both of my hard drives passed both the long test and short tests. 

Before I go and buy a new cpu, just give me all the hardware tests you have. If it is one of my newly purchased products it would be nice to know.

I know you both have really been trying to help me with this, and I appreciate it a lot. Hopefully this will all be over soon!

Thanks! ray:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

The main CPU stress test that we use - 


> *Prime95 Setup:*
> Download from: http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/
> - extract the contents of the zip file to a location of your choice
> - double click on the executable file
> ...


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Stress test has been run for nearly 5 hours with no failure.

I had to stop the test in order to complete some business. If you request, I shall run the test for longer at a later date, possibly tomorrow.

I have posted the results of the stress test if you would like to look. Do you have any more tests for me? Video stress test or possibly a memory or motherboard pci port stress tests? I would really like to test everything possible before spending more money.

Thanks again for all of the help!


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Well, I ran a memory stress test and crashed during the process. Which means I either have faulty RAM, or a faulty motherboard.

Do you guys by any chance know of any type of motherboard testing? :normal:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Run  memtest+ on the ram D/L burn to a CD with a free program like Imgburn  and boot from it.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

I let the test run 2 passes, took about 1hr 45min, 2 passed tests, 0 errors.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

What voltage is your rated to run, and what voltage is the motherboard running it?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

My RAM is recommended to run at 2.1v, according to my BIOS it is currently running at 1.87v.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Set it up to 2.0v and see what you have.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

From what I can see in my BIOS settings, it won't let me increase the voltage. It only gives me the choice of the current voltage, or 'ignored'.

Any ideas? My motherboard is the Asus Striker Extreme.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Nevermind, found the setting. It was in a completely *** backwards part of my BIOS. Now at 2.0v, doing memory stress test.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

RAM voltage was changed to 2.0v, and the stress test crashed me within 5 min. I then changed the voltage to 2.1v, the recommended setting, and it took the stress test nearly 30 minutes to crash me. The problem is that I still crashed. I checked my CPU voltage level and it is getting 1.2v where as the recommended voltage is .85-1.3625v.

Any other ideas? :sigh:


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Here is a brief overview of specs clocking and voltages if needed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Check the ram timing is correct for the ram @ 5-5-5-15.

Then test it in a game or where it would normally crash to see if it still does.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Would you have a suggestion as to how to test that?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

According to my CPUz, my memory is running at 5-5-5-18 both idling, and while in game.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

That's what it's running but what spec do the sticks call for?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

5-5-5-15


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Has it crashed in game since setting the voltage up?


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Yes, many times.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Either Ram or motherboard is my best guess.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Well that's all fine and dandy, but are there any tests for a faulty motherboard seeing as my ram passed the memtest?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Not aside from equipment you'll only find at the manufacturer or refurb facility.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Well, I have installed a new motherboard and the problem seems to be fixed.

This thread can now be closed.

Thanks for all the help everyone! :wave:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: BSOD with no dump file.*

Thanks for posting back.


----------

